# Recommendation for good free EXIF program



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

Can someone recommend a good program to view full EXIF data ? 

If I captured a picture in auto/landscape/.. mode, can I see the EXIF ?

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 18, 2008)

What about the software that came with the camera?


----------



## ann (Jul 18, 2008)

also, opanda.com


----------



## saltface (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Reveal. It's simple but has space for everything.

Unless you're on Linux, but then you probably wouldn't be asking this question.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 19, 2008)

If you use firefox, sarch their plugins. Theres one or two there that handle it.


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 19, 2008)

Exif Reader works well for me. http://www.takenet.or.jp/~ryuuji/minisoft/exifread/english/


----------



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for recommendations. I installed opanda, now i can use it with firefox.


----------

